
John Cale’s inventive retrospection (2017) - brudgers
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2017/01/30/john-cales-inventive-retrospection
======
draegtun
>> _and Rufus Wainwright sings on the soundtrack for the animated film
“Shrek”—that most people recognize._

And interestingly it's the John Cale version of Hallelujah used in the Shrek
film :)

But due to licensing issues it was changed to Wainright's version on the
soundtrack album! -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_songs_featured_in_Shre...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_songs_featured_in_Shrek#Background)

------
microtherion
Short, shameful confession: I got into John Cale as a teenager because I meant
to check out a J. J. Cale album from the music library and thought it was the
same guy.

~~~
dang
Cale (this one) wrote a song about the confusion:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KG2Fp0Y0oCc#t=15](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KG2Fp0Y0oCc#t=15).
That was at the decadent end of his menacing phase.

~~~
microtherion
That's hilarious! And he DOES sound quite a bit like JJ in this song.

~~~
dang
I remember hearing a version where he changed the words to "Never wrote a song
called Cocaine, never wrote a song called Heroin", which is pretty funny given
the VU. Addressing two rivals at once.

J.J. Cale's style always struck me as transcendent laid-backness, while laid-
back might be the very last term one could apply to John Cale.

